# New Rally Venue



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All Ralliers

Would there be any interest in a Monday to Friday rally in June dates 20th to 24th June 2011 atTattershall Lakes

Price would be £6.30 per night for a serviced grass pitch this includes a 10% discount on there usual prices and no charge for dogs.

Post here if you think you would come please before I book the site, money would have to be paid up front to me for this rally if it goes ahead.

I would need 15+ vans attending.

This could be a follow on rally from Warner's Great Escape Show at Belvoir Castle

Jacquie


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

Sounds good to us. Time to chill out after The Great Escape! Ta ever so. Put us on the list please


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We could be interested in this, dependant on agreement of leave from work.

Are MHF rallying at The Great Escape?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> We could be interested in this, dependant on agreement of leave from work.
> 
> Are MHF rallying at The Great Escape?


Hi Morag

If we can find a marshal yes we will be rallying at The Great Escape might even be me marshalling yet :roll: :lol:

Anybody else interested in this New rally venue and date :?: :?: :?:

Jacquie


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi there Hezbez. Yes MHF are at The Great Escape and its at Belvoir Castle. A new venue for Warners and one I know the Warner exhibition Team are very enthusiatic about. We shall be there in our usual role of Warners Marshalls. :roll:


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Jacquie, I've just looked at the venue and it looks lovely. It's hard to look so far forward but, all being well, we'll be interested. Ann


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok Jac, 

We will come as well..... if its the wedding day, a daylight outdoor big screen is about £4500.00 + VAT


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

clive1821 said:


> Ok Jac,
> 
> We will come as well..... if its the wedding day, a daylight outdoor big screen is about £4500.00 + VAT


Cor bu**er that Clive we will make do with a magnifyer :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more interested then :?: :?: :?: or shall I knock it on the head :?: :?: :?: 



Jacquie


----------



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

*new rally venue*

Hi Jackie

Looks lovely, put us down please.

Regards Val & Karl


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

This seems to be lacking some what in popularity  :roll: I do need at least 15 plus vans to set it up and only 5 so far sound interested.

It would be a follow on rally Monday to Friday from Warner's Great Escape Show which by the way is now listed in the rally section if you would all like to get adding your names to it  


So is there any more of you that might like to attend, I know its not till next June but we have to plan in advance some what  



Jacquie


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes count us in - aw don't pull it yet its only November perhaps its quite along way ahead for people to be thinking. Sounds lovely though.

Greenie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I have now listed Tattershall Lakes in the rally listings so look forward to having you all adding your names 

Tattershall Lakes Rally

Jacquie


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Jacqui would love to come as its not far for us. can we say a provisional yes in case we decide on a summer break away?
Margaret


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

booked now


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

mygalnme said:


> Hi Jacqui would love to come as its not far for us. can we say a provisional yes in case we decide on a summer break away?
> Margaret


Hi Margaret

Yes thats fine I know its some way off yet and you have until May to pay anyway, I shall be contacting every one in April on the rally list if they have not paid up :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

*Rally @ Tattersall*

HI Jackie

I need help.

I had an email from the camp site to confirm my reservation. However the link took me to MHF site, and sent me round in circles - and now, unwittingly I have deleted their email, dohh!!

How do I confirm my reservation.

Cheers Val


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Val

I think the e.mail you had was from us MHF not the camp site well it shouldn't have been from the campsite!!! It was our e.mail to you and you should have clicked on the link and that would have confirmed you on the rally list, not to worry I can confirm you anyway when you have paid  

I will be shouting in the new year for payment :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

*rally*

Oh, ok Jackie

Thank you hun.

Val


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Think I've booked for both I hope  
Thank you


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> Think I've booked for both I hope
> Thank you


Yes your on both lists Andy Thank You  look forward to seeing you there

Jacquie


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Taa very much. I hope more will see the sense/advantage of making a week of it  early days but you'll be beating them off with a stick :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> Taa very much. I hope more will see the sense/advantage of making a week of it  early days but you'll be beating them off with a stick :lol:


Oh I do hope a few more will be joining us at Tattershall Lakes Andy still plenty of time yet but payment will have to be up front before 9th April.

Jacquie


----------



## carpyone (Mar 27, 2008)

I would have liked to attend but booked on the 7.50 shuttle on Eurotunnel for the start of my French trip on 20 June.

Robert


----------



## silkcut1105 (Aug 7, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> Hi All Ralliers
> 
> Would there be any interest in a Monday to Friday rally in June dates 20th to 24th June 2011 atTattershall Lakes
> 
> ...


hi jackie u can pencil me and kathy in as well


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

silkcut1105 said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All Ralliers
> ...


Hi Stuart

Can you add yourself to the rally list please

HERE

Look forward to seeing you both there 

Jacquie


----------

